# List Your Favorite Liszt Recordings



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

List Your Favorite Liszt Recordings...
the ones you can't live without. Or would never "unsave" from your Spotify, or whatever.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

There was an old record I used to own called "Homage to Liszt" performed by Vladimir Horowitz. It was by far the greatest recording of Hungarian Rhapsody #2 I had ever heard in my life. It sounded like Horowitz was playing with 3 or 4 hands. The rest of the album was fantastic as well.

The believe the same recording of the Rhapsody can now be found on a 4 CD set called "Horowitz Plays Liszt."

That and Boris Berezovsky playing the Transcendental Etudes.

V


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> View attachment 89859


And this one also, 
[/CENTER]

*Liszt: Bertrand Chamayou*


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Some of my favorites:









Transcendental Etudes / Lazar Berman (Melodiya)









Années de pèlerinage / Lazar Berman (DG)









Harmonies poétiques et religieuses; Sonata in B minor / François-Frédéric Guy (Zig Zag)









Sonata in B minor / Martha Argerich (DG)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JACE said:


> Some of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is on his way, I am getting more curious by the minute.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Varick said:


> There was an old record I used to own called "Homage to Liszt" performed by Vladimir Horowitz. It was by far the greatest recording of Hungarian Rhapsody #2 I had ever heard in my life. It sounded like Horowitz was playing with 3 or 4 hands. The rest of the album was fantastic as well.
> 
> The believe the same recording of the Rhapsody can now be found on a 4 CD set called "Horowitz Plays Liszt."
> 
> ...


The recording by Horowitz was live. I have it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Piano concertos 1 & 2 the greatest performances are: Richter, Zimmerman, Cziffra, Number 1 also Argerich and Rubinstein

Hungarian Fantasy: Cziffra

Totentanz: Cziffra, Freiere


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

continued


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Among others, 

- Christus Oratorio / Dorati / HG

- Piano Concertos 1+2 / Richter,Kondrashin /philips

- "Visions", some of the chamber music /Oehms Classics

- Piano Sonata / Gilels 1965 /Brilliant

- 15 Hungarian Rhapsodies / Cziffra /EMI 

Lots of remarkable music & fine recordings besides those, of course.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
*Franz Liszt : Via Crucis*


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Orfeo said:


>


I've also really enjoyed these two. They're among my favorites as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)

Any comments anyone on the Marc-André Hamelin rendition of the B Minor Sonata?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> Any comments anyone on the Marc-André Hamelin rendition of the B Minor Sonata?


I've not heard it. But it seems like it would be right up his alley.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Piano Concerto No. 2: Deliyska, Pavlov, Classic FM Orchestra
Totentanz: Enrico Pace
Etude de Concert No. 3 "Un Sospiro": Marc-Andre Hamelin


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I love La Campanella. I know he's not to everyones taste but I do like it performed by Lang Lang.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2016)

Pugg said:


> And this one also,
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *Liszt: Bertrand Chamayou*


Tried this recording today. Didn't find it very compelling! Going back to the Laplante Version...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Another of my Liszt favourites .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> Tried this recording today. Didn't find it very compelling! Going back to the Laplante Version...


Each his / here's own taste I think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2016)

Pugg said:


> This one is on his way, I am getting more curious by the minute.


It's very different than Trifonov's! Far less subtle, more emphasis on overt virtuosity (it's probably unmatched in that regard), and poorly recorded! Still, it's essential.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Recital by Lilya Zilberstein on DG.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm no Liszt fanatic, but the Transcendental Etudes performed by Claudio Arrau is as good as it gets.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Krystian Zimerman* (piano) Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa doing the piano concertos.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Transcendental Etudes: The new Trifonov disc is marvelous.
Sonata in B minor: Jeno Jando, of all people, to my mind outdoes Argerich, Horowitz, Rubinstein and all the other big names in his interpretation of the sonata---all the details are there but the overarching structure is clear in his rendition like no one else's. It's a profound and moving achievement that gets no credit whatsoever since it's on a budget label (Naxos) and performed by a recording workhorse.
Beethoven Symphony Transcriptions: Cyprien Katsaris. Sometimes he is like he's coming off the rails but never quite loses it; he gives these pieces a sense of exciting danger and breathless yet effortless virtuosity that makes me think this must have been how it sounded when Liszt played them himself. All the others seem bloodless next to him (Scherbakov is a distant second best).
Annees de Pelerinage: Have to agree on Berman, but I don't have all that many complete sets of the Annees---most pianists seem to just pick and choose a couple since it's such a mammoth undertaking. The ones John Ogdon does are pretty incredible but he's a long ways from a full set.

I'll have to give some thought about the symphonic poems and the Hungarian Rhapsodies, but these sprang immediately to mind.


----------

